# Def Tech center channel help



## jrd5853 (Apr 20, 2009)

Need to be schooled here please!

I have the Def Tech C-2 center channel and want to upgrade. I have for L/R UIW RLS II and the rears will will be upgraded to the BPZA's at a later date.

I want the CLR 3000 but would another UIW RLS II be a better choice? Here are my thoughts. I just bought the SVS PB13 ultra and all speakers are set to small......so with that said would I still be able to utilize the 10" sub that is in the CLR 3000? My AVR is the DENON 2307ci. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

It may be difficult to implement the UIW RLS II as a center if it is installed inwall. Horizontally installed it would cut across wall studs and have different dispersion qualities than vertically implemented right and left speakers, and installed vertically would require at least 30 inches unobstructed below your screen. But if you could put one vertically under the screen you would have a sonic match across the screen.

You would have to set the center channel to large for the CLR 3000 subwoofer to be engaged.


----------



## jrd5853 (Apr 20, 2009)

thank you for the reply.


----------

